# ein paar Fragen zu "ftp"



## splat (13. Februar 2005)

Hi,
ich habe vor mittels Cronjob 2 FTP Server abzugleichen, sprich jede Nacht sollen alle neues Files vom Webserver auf einen Server im Lan heruntergeladen werden.

Dazu brauche ich einen Konsolenclient bei dem ich Benutzername und Passwort mit angeben und der mit mehr als 5000 Files beim Directory Listung umgehen kann.. (falls es so etwas gibt und die Beschränkung nicht vom Server festgelegt wurde.. kenne mich da leider nicht soo gut mit aus)

Beim normalen ftp client bekomme ich das mit den Benutzerdaten nicht hin.. ich bin mir auch nicht sicher ob der dies überhaupt kann... Bei ncftpget habe ich das Problem das ich nicht gezielt die neuen Dateien herunterladen kann.. somit muss ich den ganzen Ordner laden und er hört bei File 5000 auf 
Als letztes habe ich es mit wget probiert, doch da kann ich wohl für FTP Verbindungen auch keine Benutzerdaten mit angeben.. ansonsten hätte das gut gepasst da man nur die neuen Files runterladen kann.. dann wäre das Problem mit den 5000 Files auch weg.

hat da jemand vielleicht noch eine Idee wie ich das machen könnte? Sowas muss doch realisierbar sein   

Gruß, Marc


----------



## Fabian H (13. Februar 2005)

Doch, mit wget geht das schon:

```
$ wget ftp://user:password@host/file
$ man wget
```


----------



## splat (13. Februar 2005)

Hallo Fabian,
danke für deine Antwort!

ja, mit wget habe ich das jetzt auch nochmal probiert..

```
wget -m -nd ftp://user:pass@host
```

So kopiert er nur die neueren Dateien in den aktuellen Ordner.
Allerdings besteht hier das Problem des Directory Listing von 5000 Files auch, er hört dann nämlich bei Datei 5000 auf.. 
Kann ich das irgendwie umgehen?


----------



## JohannesR (13. Februar 2005)

Mach es lieber per rsync.


----------

